# Audi TT Mk3 "QuickSilver" My Project tuner car :)



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey guys,

My name is Akshay Jain.
I'm new here on the forum so I shall begin with the basics

I have a 2015 Audi TT 8S in Florett Silver Metallic which I call "QuickSilver". I am from India and a part of a group of performance freaks christened NASA (Northern AutoSport Association).
(Please check out our Facebook page )
https://www.facebook.com/NorthernAutoSportsIndia/?fref=ts

My cars usually do not remain mechanically stock for long. It's the same case with my 1 year old TT.
It has a host of upgrades and modifications on it and many more are yet to come.










Believe it or not, I had actually gone to the showroom planning to buy an Audi A3 8V 1.8Tsi but the TT swayed me with its handling above anything else. It definitely lacked power but I decided that I can fix it and have it as my project car. I purchased the car on 2nd June 2015. I took it to a track day after 1200 kms and it's rear brakes warped in just 10 Laps of our local Formula 1 track- the Buddh international Circuit. I claimed warranty on it and got the rear discs and pads swapped. Phew.. was quite a shock since it was my first "Sports car".










Since my car was new, there were not many modifications available since everyone was working to figure out how many the TT and S3 and Golf R and GTi parts are common and interchangeable. I needed to fix my rear braking problem which I was facing on track which nobody knew how to fix. The reason I was able to trace it back to was the brake actuated diff that brakes the inside rear wheel to make the turn-in sharper. The continuous inside wheel braking by the diff combined with the solid 300mm discs at the rear with bad oem brake pad compound meant that the brakes were done in 10 laps with the right one showing more wear than the left (more right handers on Buddh Circuit than left handers).

I decided to swap out the rear discs and all 4 pads. I circled on a company named Tarox for my braking solutions. They unfortunately did not make brakes for my car thus I had to wait for 3 months to procure the new, slotted and cryogenic discs which could endure the braking of the inside wheel on track. The pads I have put on my car are EBC Yellow Stuff which are basically race quality pads that can endure much higher temperatures.


















So, After I sorted out my rear Brakes issues, I decided to get onto the power front of things. Now, Since the TT 8S was a new platform to work on for tuners, the Remaps were not available. You could find MTM or ABT tuning boxes but a tuning box can not compete with an out and out Remap, thus, I decided to wait and get onto other modifications that would not require a new map, something the current map could accommodate.

I went on to order new boost pipes, throttle body pipe, turbo Muffler Delete and a Go Fast Bits DV+ which is an electronically actuated BPV. This would improve the airflow within the engine and the car would be able to not only hold more boost, but also get more bottom end power.










Day of delivery for the new parts was met with huge enthusiasm and excitement. I went and got the parts installed immidiately!!










Tuners in India are rare, so, it is tough to find Dynos anywhere in the city!! So we turn to VCDS and the engine parameter logs which we use to find the theoretical power our cars are producing.
Now I must apologise because I do not have the Stock Dyno sheet of my car and neither do I currently have the one after installing the pipes, theyre lying in a friends computer right now who is tinkering away with his 360 hp Skoda Octavia Mk2.

But i can tell you, my car gained approximately 15 hp in the bottom end with the turbo spooling up quicker than before. But in order to truly make a difference in the air flow rates, I would need to install an intake and an exhaust (preferrably sports cat or decat) but again, I would need a remap for those modifications. So I waited for a map.

APR Launched the first map that I saw, after B&B (who i did not want to contact because they have no support in India). I contacted APR by sending my ECU code and they said that my car's map was in development and my ECU "version" was 3 and they had come up with the remap for "version" 4. Meanwhile, I spoke to REVO regarding their map but their's was also in development.

By the end of April, REVO Technik came out with a remap for my car claiming an unbelievable 315-330 hp and 440-460 nm torque. I called up my REVO dealer (who is a close friend) and arranged the appointment to meet as soon as possible.

My car got mapped on 1st June 2016. I bought the Revo Patented Serial Port Switching module from them with which I could change my car's maps on the fly.
Here are the maps that were available for me to swap between-

-Stock (Yes I can revert to stock too)
-95 Octane Map
-97 Octane Map
-Anti-Theft Map

Logging results- Stage 1 + intake and catback exhaust vs Stock TT










Do you notice the bump in bottom end of the logs of the stock TT HP line? That is because of the pipes and diverter valve I had installed. Mind you, the car is still running stock intake and exhaust in this log.

Then, I decided to go for a Revo carbon Intake to complement the Revo Map, and go for ABT Quad tip Exhaust to remove some of the choke points of the car. Audi TT has 2 Resonators, One on the downpipe and 1 on the midpipe. I had the mid pipe resonator removed and the ABT Exhaust installed.










After both the intake and exhaust were installed, we logged the car again to find out that the car was producing +8 hp and +25 nm torque than before.

Below are recent acceleration files and exhaust clips.





 - Acceleration FIles




 - Exhaust Clip after ABT exhaust

So that was the performance end of things, now for a bit of showing off 
I decided to put tyre stickers on my Continental Conti Sport Contact 5's










Also, back in december 2015, I had no idea about the VCDS bits and ways to enable different stuff since nothing was experimented, I stumbled upon the Lap Timer while tinkering with the VCDS and also managed to enable the oil temp gauge.










I hope you guys liked my first Newbie post  Thank you for the warm welcome into the forum. Hoping for positive and constructive feedback

Cheers
Akshay Jain


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

does the continental tyre has the brand so big or you did you apply the stickers over other data written on the tyre?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Mate I love this post. I see posts like this on all other forums, but the mk3 is pretty new so not many people have done these kind of modifications yet.

Keep us updated!


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

Well done. A true TT enthusiast I must say [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## storey01 (Dec 3, 2015)

Very nice. Im looking forward to your more of your posts.


----------



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

TTimi said:


> Mate I love this post. I see posts like this on all other forums, but the mk3 is pretty new so not many people have done these kind of modifications yet.
> 
> Keep us updated!


Thank you so much! I urge every motorist to explore their car's potential and make it as fast as it can. I urge the same especially to new mk3 TT owners. The new TT has such an amazing chassis and is such a well engineered product that it's chassis can take much more power than 230 or 292 hp. A simple tune on the new TT can make your TT FASTER than a TTS. I would love to see a TT tuning community here!

Regards
Akshay jain


----------



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> does the continental tyre has the brand so big or you did you apply the stickers over other data written on the tyre?


I bought these stickers online, it took some work but they're worth it. These ones do not come off if done properly. I have driven my car at over 270 kph and these stickers did not come off.

I bought them from: http://www.tirestickers.com

Cheers 
Akshay jain


----------



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

storey01 said:


> Very nice. Im looking forward to your more of your posts.


Thank you for the positive feedback  watch this thread 

Regards
Akshay jain


----------



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

audinut said:


> Well done. A true TT enthusiast I must say [smiley=drummer.gif]


Thank you  isn't everyone here a true TT enthusiast? I bet they are, I urge them all to extract more performance out of their engines.

Regards
Akshay Jain


----------



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

storey01 said:


> Very nice. Im looking forward to your more of your posts.


Thank you  watch this thread 

Regards
Akshay Jain


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

AkshayJain said:


> Thank you so much! I urge every motorist to explore their car's potential and make it as fast as it can. I urge the same especially to new mk3 TT owners. The new TT has such an amazing chassis and is such a well engineered product that it's chassis can take much more power than 230 or 292 hp. A simple tune on the new TT can make your TT FASTER than a TTS. I would love to see a TT tuning community here!
> 
> Regards
> Akshay jain


I admire your enthusiasm for everybody to make their car " as fast as it can " with a tune but I think it's only fair to point out that the warranty will be null and void.

Great for an older car,but not so hot for a new car unless they have a slush fund for when things go wrong.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I would give only a little advice...admiring revo, as I said to another user, their amount of cv put the car a risk, especially if you drive more on track or stress it a lot.. I won't imagine 310cv on a 1.8...so, find a map with 270 cv and live safe!
if you listen them, the car can give more cv and everything you want!! but with all the stock mechanic, your car won't go so far...


----------



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> I would give only a little advice...admiring revo, as I said to another user, their amount of cv put the car a risk, especially if you drive more on track or stress it a lot.. I won't imagine 310cv on a 1.8...so, find a map with 270 cv and live safe!
> if you listen them, the car can give more cv and everything you want!! but with all the stock mechanic, your car won't go so far...


Well that highly depends.. Cars are as reliable as u make them.. I got my car's first service done at 8,000 kms, got the transmission fluid changed this early.. Primarily, if you continuously log your car's parameters and see everything is okay..

Mind you.. This is just stage 1.. My plan is to further remove the cat from the vehicle and go stage 2.. Which should easily push 350 hp..

My argument to it not being safe is that nothing is safe if you do not have knowledge regarding what you're doing. I won't recommend anyone who is not "that" much into tuning to go to as extreme measures as I'm going. My car is continuously monitored and I have good support from garages here (even Audi! I have contacted them to put forged Con Rods and Piston heads in my car and they've said yes!)

Stage 1 is completely safe to be honest.. But again.. A car is as reliable as you can make it.. 

My intention is just to open people up about tuning being safe if done by trustworthy people. 

Regards
Akshay Jain


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

In a car, there is only the oil and the cat..when you increase power, the parts under stress are gearbox,clutch,turbo..these talking the most know,expensive and delicate..
So, it's obvious you can even buy the step 3, but I don't think you are gonna use the car more than 30.000km in its perfect conditions.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

AkshayJain said:


> Stage 1 is completely safe to be honest.. But again.. A car is as reliable as you can make it..
> 
> My intention is just to open people up about tuning being safe if done by trustworthy people.
> 
> ...


If the ECU is tampered with by way of a flash(which is the APR/Revo route) or a tuning box,it will be logged as a TD 1 warranty flag on the car's system meaning the car's warranty is null and void.

Audi will wash their hands of ANY warranty work in the car's future.This will also have ramifications for anybody leasing their car as well.

Failure does occur in these circumstances.What is your advice when this happens ?


----------



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

leopard said:


> AkshayJain said:
> 
> 
> > Stage 1 is completely safe to be honest.. But again.. A car is as reliable as you can make it..
> ...


 I know about this. Lets be practical here, I'm not asking anybody who wants to save his warranty to do this, because where I'm from, getting warranty is really not a big deal on tuned cars (fact!), so going to extreme tuning measures like me might not be suitable for everyone. Thus I don't ask people to follow me. If you worry about your warranty, then be stock, you make me sound like I'm forcing anyone to do anything. I'm simply not.

Regards.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

leopard said:


> AkshayJain said:
> 
> 
> > Stage 1 is completely safe to be honest.. But again.. A car is as reliable as you can make it..
> ...


Let him do it..obviously he's free to do whatever he wants.. Make the warranty null is easy and traceable on these cars.
almost in any country is forbidden any mod, not only in India, we're aware!


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I thought for when on track, you can turn off the stability control and it will stop the inner wheel braking?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

In theory, without the esp, we shouldn't have that problem, but we have the extended differential lock that uses brakes and it works on both axels and even without esp.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Shame it doesn't use a clutch pack like the Focus RS, don't think it would have that problem then :/
Funny that Ford makes a better 4WD system than Audi :lol:


----------



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > AkshayJain said:
> ...


Bro the scene in India is completely like 2 coin faces.

1 is for people who are connected and 1 is for people who aren't..

The people who are connected (I'm considering myself connected since I know the owner of the dealership) have no problem on claiming warranty even on fully tuned cars!! While the others have issues and are troubled by Audi personnel If they do the same. Hence I'm saying that it's not really a big problem in India.

How else would you explain me getting warranty even after driving the car on track? I bet Audi does not give this in the UK. Things work differently here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Rev said:


> Shame it doesn't use a clutch pack like the Focus RS, don't think it would have that problem then :/
> Funny that Ford makes a better 4WD system than Audi :lol:


The Golf has a mechanic differential as optional on the most powered versions until they were only fwd.
I think electronic model is good anyway, lighter and reliable..considering that we have an Haldex and not a Torsen, we can't ask more!!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

AkshayJain said:


> bro the scene in India is completely like 2 coin faces.
> 
> 1 is for people who are connected and 1 is for people who aren't..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's like this in the UK as well.It's called " Heads and Tails ".

Heads you lose and Tails you lose whether you're connected or not :lol:


----------



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

leopard said:


> AkshayJain said:
> 
> 
> > bro the scene in India is completely like 2 coin faces.
> ...


Hahaha! The difference between developing country and a developed country


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

don't forget...




I think we are talking of he same place..!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

:lol:



ManuTT said:


> don't forget...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy is definitely disconnected


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

leopard said:


> AkshayJain said:
> 
> 
> > Stage 1 is completely safe to be honest.. But again.. A car is as reliable as you can make it..
> ...


I recall you derailed I thread I started on the subject of tuning. And as I said back then, BMW did honor the warranty on my tuned car. You're a bit of a broken record on this.Why do you even bother replying to these threads, just let it go!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

skdotcom said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > AkshayJain said:
> ...


You mean this thread ...

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1276914&start=15

I think you need to re-read it;I see you're quite defensive of other people's opinions on this matter !


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

leopard said:


> skdotcom said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


Yes, I'm defending getting cars tuned, and you are the complete opposite. Clearly you don't like it and continue to repeat the same mantra. What you've said in this thread is incorrect. Anyone can Google and quote stuff they find online. I have had many cars modified but it seems you feel that an armchair critics view is more valid.


----------



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> don't forget...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha your perception of what India is can not be further than the truth


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

skdotcom said:


> Yes, I'm defending getting cars tuned, and you are the complete opposite. Clearly you don't like it and continue to repeat the same mantra. What you've said in this thread is incorrect. Anyone can Google and quote stuff they find online. I have had many cars modified but it seems you feel that an armchair critics view is more valid.


If you think I'm incorrect about what I've said in this thread,then I'm afraid you're completely delusional and my opinion hasn't manifested from an armchair either.
Go ahead fill your boots and get your car tuned,but a word of warning to those that are contemplating a tune is think very hard before you do.

There are many tales of woe if you can be bothered to Google.
Here's an interesting one from the States,an actual VAG Master tech telling how it is and equally applies over here.I think you'll find all myths busted with this one!

http://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7492


----------



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

leopard said:


> skdotcom said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I'm defending getting cars tuned, and you are the complete opposite. Clearly you don't like it and continue to repeat the same mantra. What you've said in this thread is incorrect. Anyone can Google and quote stuff they find online. I have had many cars modified but it seems you feel that an armchair critics view is more valid.
> ...


If people only listen to tales of woe, they won't leave their homes. Thank you for the warning though. I think people get what you're going on about. There is no need to stretch what you are saying and ruin a tuning thread that I'm trying to create.

Thanks for your input

Cheers


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll comment and leave it at that, simply as there's probably thousands of people who have had cars tuned with zero issues, but I'm not one of them... I'd ordered a mk V golf GTI, taken delivery and well, it needed a little more power. So, off to a very well known tuning company for a remap - safe hands? Well, I get my car remapped, then on my way home, the car suddenly loses all power and when I press the throttle not much happens. Pretty scary when you're on the M25 at rush hour. The car was in some sort of safety mode and the dash was lit up with warning lights. So, back to the tuner it goes. Lots of excuses and head scratching later, 'it's all fixed'. Two weeks later, it does it again. So, back to the tuner. 'Definitely fixed now'. I then get a few months where all is well, then the car goes in for its first service. I get a call shortly thereafter, "...have you had anything done to the engine management system?" Well, I could hardly so no. They'd done some kind of software update and now the engine wouldn't even start. VW basically told me that any work needed to remedy this would charged and not covered by my warranty. This car was only a few months old. So, I have to get it towed back to the tuners and they put everything back to factory settings. It was fine after that. I tried to recover my costs and the tuner wouldn't play ball. I ended up going through the legal route to get my money back. If I now want a faster car, I'll buy a faster car in the first place. I'm not going to name the company, as that wouldn't be appropriate, given that legal action was taken to recover my costs and compensate me. Suffice to say, they are one of the more well known tuners. A cursory tale I know, but if it happened to me ...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Piker Mark said:


> I'll comment and leave it at that, simply as there's probably thousands of people who have had cars tuned with zero issues, but I'm not one of them... I'd ordered a mk V golf GTI, taken delivery and well, it needed a little more power. So, off to a very well known tuning company for a remap - safe hands? Well, I get my car remapped, then on my way home, the car suddenly loses all power and when I press the throttle not much happens. Pretty scary when you're on the M25 at rush hour. The car was in some sort of safety mode and the dash was lit up with warning lights. So, back to the tuner it goes. Lots of excuses and head scratching later, 'it's all fixed'. Two weeks later, it does it again. So, back to the tuner. 'Definitely fixed now'. I then get a few months where all is well, then the car goes in for its first service. I get a call shortly thereafter, "...have you had anything done to the engine management system?" Well, I could hardly so no. They'd done some kind of software update and now the engine wouldn't even start. VW basically told me that any work needed to remedy this would charged and not covered by my warranty. This car was only a few months old. So, I have to get it towed back to the tuners and they put everything back to factory settings. It was fine after that. I tried to recover my costs and the tuner wouldn't play ball. I ended up going through the legal route to get my money back. If I now want a faster car, I'll buy a faster car in the first place. I'm not going to name the company, as that wouldn't be appropriate, given that legal action was taken to recover my costs and compensate me. Suffice to say, they are one of the more well known tuners. A cursory tale I know, but if it happened to me ...


Amen!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> > I'll comment and leave it at that, simply as there's probably thousands of people who have had cars tuned with zero issues, but I'm not one of them... I'd ordered a mk V golf GTI, taken delivery and well, it needed a little more power. So, off to a very well known tuning company for a remap - safe hands? Well, I get my car remapped, then on my way home, the car suddenly loses all power and when I press the throttle not much happens. Pretty scary when you're on the M25 at rush hour. The car was in some sort of safety mode and the dash was lit up with warning lights. So, back to the tuner it goes. Lots of excuses and head scratching later, 'it's all fixed'. Two weeks later, it does it again. So, back to the tuner. 'Definitely fixed now'. I then get a few months where all is well, then the car goes in for its first service. I get a call shortly thereafter, "...have you had anything done to the engine management system?" Well, I could hardly so no. They'd done some kind of software update and now the engine wouldn't even start. VW basically told me that any work needed to remedy this would charged and not covered by my warranty. This car was only a few months old. So, I have to get it towed back to the tuners and they put everything back to factory settings. It was fine after that. I tried to recover my costs and the tuner wouldn't play ball. I ended up going through the legal route to get my money back. If I now want a faster car, I'll buy a faster car in the first place. I'm not going to name the company, as that wouldn't be appropriate, given that legal action was taken to recover my costs and compensate me. Suffice to say, they are one of the more well known tuners. A cursory tale I know, but if it happened to me ...
> ...


Similar story with me.I had a piston ring crack on one of my cars'.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Anyone talks of te benefits but not about the contrary..my friend had problems with 2 s-tronic, but for once of them he had to pay half price with Audi about 2/3000€... Once the damage is done and Audi revokes the warranty, we are in the dark!


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

leopard said:


> AkshayJain said:
> 
> 
> > Stage 1 is completely safe to be honest.. But again.. A car is as reliable as you can make it..
> ...


I've read that even just minor changes like a performance air intake filter can trigger a TD1 on the Audi system. The article I read said that the onboard control systems monitor the power that the engine produces and flags-up on the Audi system anything that's outside the normal parameters.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Those are data revealed just in case you have serious problems, only Audi general have access to them and it'll use to find a cause in any component of the car..
Until we talk about air filter,exhaust,cat you have nothing to worry for the reliability..


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Blackhole128 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > AkshayJain said:
> ...


Yes,
Like you say anything outside normal parameters is logged.An air filter other than oem may have the mass air sensor trigger a fault code like it does with the latest BMW cars in the form of a "P120D" for example.As engines become even more efficient at saving fuel,more sensors are monitoring different aspects of a car's functionality and recording it for further evaluation come service time.

It's possible that the Volkswagen Group are clamping down on all sorts of claims that they might have turned a blind eye to due to their financial situation, so it pays not to furnish them with this excuse in the first place if one values their warranty.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Should the onboard system be capable of logging overall engine output parameters, a small - very lightweight - driver, accelerating downhill in a stock car could lose his warranty because the car would believe it was producing too much power. The same car, full of passengers and luggage, accelerating back up the hill, might believe it was producing too little power. Therefore, it is not feasible that torque/horsepower output can be recorded - it would simply be unreliable and unenforceable. Turbo boost pressures could be monitored, but again things like altitude can play all sorts of tricks.

There are indeed ever more sensors and it's sensible that the readings these sensors generate could be logged. But, short of a remap, or sending the car in for a service with a roll-cage in place of the rear seats and an engine bay full of carbon fibre go-faster bits, I simply cannot see that any logged data would be proof enough to protect Audi from refusing a warranty claim. As a lawyer specialising in consumer law, I cannot imagine a situation where anything other than physical evidence would be enough. Software is simply too unreliable. Let's face it, can you stop random traffic announcements from scaring you half to death while you're mid-rendition of 'Life on Mars'?

I'm on neither side of the fence here, and I am speaking purely from a legal - and car-hobbyist - perspective. I think, if you tune your car, be prepared to lie or pay for any damage caused. If you don't tune, enjoy your car and don't worry about what others choose to do with their hard earned. Remember, the more people tinker, the more we will learn about our cars.

At the end of the day, we're all Mk3 TT drivers and so we're here to share our experiences and knowledge and support each other wherever we can. We're not here to rubbish people, or their ideas or goals.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

It's great to see individuals being passionate about personalising their cars, but it's also sensible to read the advice and experience of those who have paid the price for doing so when it comes to the warranty. If India is all about who you know, then great if that protects you, but most people won't have that somewhat dubious benefit (and will it also work for insurers..?)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

LEIGH-H said:


> Should the onboard system be capable of logging overall engine output parameters, a small - very lightweight - driver, accelerating downhill in a stock car could lose his warranty because the car would believe it was producing too much power. The same car, full of passengers and luggage, accelerating back up the hill, might believe it was producing too little power. Therefore, it is not feasible that torque/horsepower output can be recorded - it would simply be unreliable and unenforceable. Turbo boost pressures could be monitored, but again things like altitude can play all sorts of tricks.
> 
> There are indeed ever more sensors and it's sensible that the readings these sensors generate could be logged. But, short of a remap, or sending the car in for a service with a roll-cage in place of the rear seats and an engine bay full of carbon fibre go-faster bits, I simply cannot see that any logged data would be proof enough to protect Audi from refusing a warranty claim. As a lawyer specialising in consumer law, I cannot imagine a situation where anything other than physical evidence would be enough. Software is simply too unreliable. Let's face it, can you stop random traffic announcements from scaring you half to death while you're mid-rendition of 'Life on Mars'?
> 
> ...


Your analogy is incorrect.

Power = RPM × Torque ÷ 5252 and has nothing to do with weight in this example,only fuel consumption would be affected.
The more that people tinker as you refer to it,the more there is room for direct consequences .

It's only fair to warn people of the situation they may find themselves potentially in .


----------

